# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Ohjauksen kierrokset

## Sami Aaltonen

En nyt tiennyt, että mihin jaostoon tämä pitäisi pistää, mutta olen tässä nyt pidemmän aikaa jo pohdiskellut ja todennutkin asian.

Näissä uusissa 8700:sissa Volvoissa, mukaan lukien Jokeri-Volvot on todellakin yksi kierros enemmän ohjauksessa per laita, mitä esimerkiksi uusissa Scaloissa on. Laskin muistaakseni, että 3 ja puol kiekkaa olisi laitaansa tuossa Volvossa, kun Scalassa on kiekka vähemmän kuten myös vanhoissa Wiimoissa sekä Ikaruksissa, oli kyseessä Volvo tai Scania alustainen.

Kysyisinkin nyt, että olette varmasti muutkin tämän merkille pistänyt. Mistäköhän tämä Volvon logiikka pistää ohjaukseen kaupunkiliikenteeseen tulevaan bussiin noita kierroksia noin paljon? 

Mulla ei ole näistä uusista 8700:sista mitään muuta huonoa sanottavaa, muuta kuin tuo ohjaus, miksi sen ihmeessä noin pitää olla noin hidas kaupunkiliikenteeseen? 

Tai sitten tässä on joku kikka 4, jota en ole vielä tajunnut.....

Mitä mieltä muut ovat?!

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Eipä tuo ole ainakaan meikäläistä haitannut...

----------


## karihoo

Tottumattomalle voi tulla yllättäviä tilanteita tuon takia. Esim. itselläni kun ensimmäistä kertaa ajoin tuota Volvo-mallia niin pysäkille tulo tuntui varsin hankalalta kun auto pitäisi saada suoraksi katukivetyksen viereen. Olen sivusta nähnyt myös muiden "taiteilevan" noissa tilanteissa.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

Tosiaan työtä saa tehdä enemmän. Meneehän tuo Volvo suoraan kyllä todella nätisti kun ohjaus "ei ole niin herkkä", mutta pikkuteitä veivatessa kyllä huomaa, että saa rattia kääntää enemmän ja nopeammin, ettei tule ajovirheitä, esimerkiksi juuri pysäkeillä. 

Ehkäpä Volvo on sitten Charter-bussien ohjauksen jättänyt näihin kaupunkiliikennebusseihin, mene ja tiedä.
Mutta luulisi esimerkiksi Scalan tarvitsevan kierroksia enemmän kuin siinä nyt on, kun siinähän eturenkaat kääntyy todella paljon, kuten kääntyy myös 8700:sissa. Silti Volvossa on kierros enemmän kääntämistä.

----------


## Tuomas

Tänäänkin HelBin 724:sta vääntelin linjalla 510, ja kun tuohon ohjaukseen on tottunut, niin onhan se tarkka. Aluksi oli kyllä ajolinjat melkoista spagettia toisinaan, kun ei tuo ohjaus tunnu palautuvankaan yhtä hyvin kuin vanhemmissa Volvoissa.

Mahtaakohan ohjaavalla tukiakselilla olla sormensa pelissä? Toisaalta sen kääntäminen kyllä käy hydraulisesti, joten ei tunnu järkevältä, että sitä varten olisi järjestetty lisää voimaa fyysiseen ratin kääntämiseen. Ja edelleen samanoloinen ohjaus on kaksiakselisissa versioissa, ja MANien ohjaava tukiakseli ei ole vaatinut ylimääräisiä kierroksia, ja rattikin on huomattavasti pienempi kuin Volvossa.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

> Tänäänkin HelBin 724:sta vääntelin linjalla 510, ja kun tuohon ohjaukseen on tottunut, niin onhan se tarkka. Aluksi oli kyllä ajolinjat melkoista spagettia toisinaan, kun ei tuo ohjaus tunnu palautuvankaan yhtä hyvin kuin vanhemmissa Volvoissa.
> 
> Mahtaakohan ohjaavalla tukiakselilla olla sormensa pelissä? Toisaalta sen kääntäminen kyllä käy hydraulisesti, joten ei tunnu järkevältä, että sitä varten olisi järjestetty lisää voimaa fyysiseen ratin kääntämiseen. Ja edelleen samanoloinen ohjaus on kaksiakselisissa versioissa, ja MANien ohjaava tukiakseli ei ole vaatinut ylimääräisiä kierroksia, ja rattikin on huomattavasti pienempi kuin Volvossa.


Joo tuo ohjaus on mulle kanssa aika mysteeri. No sen mitä teli 8700:sta olen veivannut, on se kyllä parempi ajaa kun 2-akselinen 8700:nen. 
Olisi tosiaan kiva tietää Volvon suunnittelijoiden ajatuksia, pakkohan tossa syy olla tohon hommaan, tuskin ne huvikseen kierroksia sinne ohjaukseen ovat pistäneet yhden liikaa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ainakin vuodesta 2003 on ohjaus ollut Volvoissa juuri tuollainen, todella poikkeavan hidas. Minusta se tekee muutenkin hankalista vanhemmista 7R alustaisista todella väkinäisiä ajettavia. Voin olla poikkeava yksilö, mutta en kyllä hyvällä tahdollakaan löydä ko.autoista yhtään parannusta vanhaan B10B malliin verrattuna KULJETTAJAN kannalta. Jarrut ehkä hieman helpommat.

----------

